# Rent a decent road bike



## Venbike (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

I'm going to be in LA on a business trip for 10 days and I'm still debating if I should take my bike. Does anybody know a good bike shop near Manhattan Beach that I could rent a decent/good road bike.

Thanks,


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*starting point*

not sure if they demo bikes or not, but try Helen's in MB. Ask for Shaun, tell him the BikeSummer people sent ya 

Phone: 310.643.9140
Address: 1570-C Rosecranes Avenue, California 90277

HW





Venbike said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to be in LA on a business trip for 10 days and I'm still debating if I should take my bike. Does anybody know a good bike shop near Manhattan Beach that I could rent a decent/good road bike.
> 
> Thanks,


----------

